# On Board Charger



## BigTerp (Mar 13, 2013)

Have a few questions regarding on board chargers and batteries in general. 

First, I'm looking for a 2 possibly 3 bank charger. Right now I'm planning on one 12v deep cycle to run my trolling motor, radio, interior lights, nav lights and bilge pump. All lights will be LED. Conisdering possibly using 2 deep cycles, but thats besides the point. Also will have a second battery deticated as a starter for my '94 Johnson 50/35 jet. I'm pretty familar with deep cycles, but not sure what to look at for my starting battery. Any suggestions?

Also would like some reccomendations on what on board charger to get. I don't need anything super fancy, but would like a decent charger.

Now, I know it's not the best for batteries to be left in the elements especially freezing temps but it seems alot of guys on here do that BUT keep there batteries on the charger 24/7. Is that the key to keeping the batteries in the boat all year? My boat will be used year round, fall/winter for hunting and spring/summer for fishing. So the batteries shouldn't be sitting for anymore than a few weeks at a time.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## 2sac (Mar 13, 2013)

First off, I'd advise against running the accessories off the trolling motor battery. They should be run off the starting battery. The trolling motor needs all the juice it can get and if you are installing electronics, you will get interference from the trolling motor. As far as onboard chargers go, they are not all the same. The higher the amp rating per bank, the quicker the charge. I would look for one that has "smart or on demand charging" which alternate the charge depending on which battery needs it the most. I have had experience with both Minn Kota and Pro Mariner, both good units. The MK lasted 7 years and the PM I had installed 2 years worry free before I sold the boat. I've used interstate, everstart, and cabelas brand batteries. You would need to check with the motor mfg on what they recommend for minimun cca requirements. I have no advice on keeping batteries in the boat over winter, I always take mine out.


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 14, 2013)

X2 on accessories on the starter, and the TM on it's own battery.

I have a 2 bank Dual Pro up front for my 2 TM batteries, and a Cabela's (Pro Mariner) 1 bank for the starter. Haven't had any issues with either one.

I leave my batteries in the boat year round on the chargers.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 14, 2013)

Noco Genius chargers... look for them on Amazon. When they run a sale on them, get them!

I've used these chargers for the last few years and I've had absolutely no problems out of them... I've tried all the others ones too, but none have compared to this for the price.


----------



## vahunter (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Guest 2620A 2-bank and i leave my batteries in 24-7 because I use mine about as much as you. I agree having a TM dedicated battery and accessories on your start battery. Just keep them charged. I generally leave mine plugged in. It will not overcharge them. Probably the best thing I've ever done to a boat. You can keep the batteries "mounted" in a tight spot and only have to remove them every few years when they go bad and you can charge all batteries at once. To me they have become a necessity!


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!! Didn't really consider the interferance I'd get by running my TM off the same battery as my accessories. What I was thinking of doing is getting an EverStart Maxx Group 29 for my accessories and TM, and a starting battery for my outboard (no idea what kind or brand to get). But after hearing you guys I'll keep the EverStart for the TM and get a smaller deep cycle for my accessories? Just doesn't seem right to run all my accessories off my starting battery, especially if it's not a deep cycle. But maybe I'm way off base here? I'm just thinking if I'm out catfishing for 4-5 hours on a Saturday night I'll be running nav lights, courtesy lights, fish finder and radio the whole time. Couldn't that drain my starting battery and leave me without an outboard for the way back home? Isn't it also bad to be constantly draining and re-charging my starting battery? I'm by no means an electrical guy, so these are just my thoughts. I'd certainly like to only use 2 batteries if possible. All advice is welcome as you guys on here have been indispensable in getting my build going!!


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 14, 2013)

russ010 said:


> Noco Genius chargers... look for them on Amazon. When they run a sale on them, get them!
> 
> I've used these chargers for the last few years and I've had absolutely no problems out of them... I've tried all the others ones too, but none have compared to this for the price.




For a 2-bank??

https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-GEN2-On-Board-Battery-Charger/dp/B003JSJS5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363265372&sr=8-1&keywords=Noco+Genius+onboard+charger


----------



## russ010 (Mar 14, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > Noco Genius chargers... look for them on Amazon. When they run a sale on them, get them!
> ...




They will get cheaper than that... I keep looking at them throughout the year and they will be marked down even more. I think I paid $115 for my 2 bank, and $150 each for 2 - 3 bank chargers.


----------



## 2sac (Mar 14, 2013)

I can run all day with the radio and electronics on with no issue. The livewell needs to be cycled or that will surely drain the battery. I would recommend not relying on the boats alternator to charge the starting battery, especialy if you are not making long runs. Get a charger that has a dedicted bank for each of the batteries.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 14, 2013)

2sac said:


> I can run all day with the radio and electronics on with no issue. The livewell needs to be cycled or that will surely drain the battery. I would recommend not relying on the boats alternator to charge the starting battery, especialy if you are not making long runs. Get a charger that has a dedicted bank for each of the batteries.



I'm definitely planning on getting a charger with a dedicated bank for each battery. So you run all your accessories off your starting battery as well?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 14, 2013)

I run 2 graphs, lights, livewell timer, and everything else off my cranking battery. Group 31, never let ya down.

I charge mine before and after each trip, def need to invest in an onboard unit


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 14, 2013)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> I run 2 graphs, lights, livewell timer, and everything else off my cranking battery. Group 31, never let ya down.
> 
> I charge mine before and after each trip, def need to invest in an onboard unit



What type/brand of battery should I be looking at for my starting battery?


----------



## 2sac (Mar 14, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I run 2 graphs, lights, livewell timer, and everything else off my cranking battery. Group 31, never let ya down.
> ...


All the mentioned brands are good. Guess it depends on your budget. Diehard Platinum from what I've read is top of the line lead battery. Has a 3 year free replacement. That being said, It's going to set you back 2 1/2 bills and for that price, you can get 3 Everstart batteries and have change leftover.
EDIT: Just make sure it's a marine battery. They are built for the harsh enviroment


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 15, 2013)

So now I'm a bit confused. What type of battery should I be using for my cranking battery? 2sac says to make sure it is a marine battery. A marine deep cycle? Or a "standard" marine battery? I don't think I should be using a deep cycle as my cranking battery, correct??


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 15, 2013)

You want a dual purpose or cranking battery. I ran a cranking battery on my Stratos running all my accessories, livewells with out a single problem. I never once was unable to start my 150 Johnson.


----------



## 2sac (Mar 15, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> So now I'm a bit confused. What type of battery should I be using for my cranking battery? 2sac says to make sure it is a marine battery. A marine deep cycle? Or a "standard" marine battery? I don't think I should be using a deep cycle as my cranking battery, correct??


A cranking or dual purpose rated for a marine application. The deep cycles are only for the TM


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks all!!


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2013)

I will join russ with the noco chargers I have a 4 bank that i bought on amazon and paid a whopping 170 for it. it chargers my
batteries quickly and is much lighter than the dual pro that it replaced


----------

